# extracting thcv



## duke1 (Mar 12, 2014)

hi all i have a question has anyone experience with thcv extraction?i have grown some sativas that are high in thcv and want to use this to treat neuropathy so want to find out before i start the best form of extraction to use,also do i need to decarboxylate still?i have looked on google and several other forums but as yet no answers.i would love to make this work for my patient(missus duke1)and try to get her of the damaging opioids prescribed by the doctors,thanks for any help it would be appreciated,peace all.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 12, 2014)

The first step is lab testing, THCV is rare, even within strains that are known to have it...

THCV in raw form or in the growing plant starts out in its acidic form, THCVA. You will need to decarb it if its the form you desire.

Your desired symptoms of which you want to treat don't sound like they are typical conditions that THCV treats...


----------



## duke1 (Mar 13, 2014)

hi thanks for replying im uk so no chance for lab testing sadly so here we have no choice but to try it see,theres several references even through google to thc but little usefull re tchv but from the breeder who himself suffer neuropathic pain the 2 strains are both meant to have a good amount of thcv which has been found to have a good effect on nerve pain i have tried every cannabis combination we can come up with,some work better than others but this meao thai x etheopian highland and the bodhi seeds hybrid sunshine daydream are both meant to be high thcv but very low cbd compared with the afghan kush i usually use for oil,now we have thm i want to make the best medicine i can from very limited supply!also dont want the oil to "stoney" or sleep inducing for day time use for tina my beloved who has spinal stenosis and osteo arthritis which triggers nerve pain which opoids dont help and make her sick all the time,cannabis doesnt do that,thanks


Huel Perkins said:


> The first step is lab testing, THCV is rare, even within strains that are known to have it...
> 
> THCV in raw form or in the growing plant starts out in its acidic form, THCVA. You will need to decarb it if its the form you desire.
> 
> Your desired symptoms of which you want to treat don't sound like they are typical conditions that THCV treats...


----------



## trontreez (May 5, 2014)

You can get a home THC test kit that tests for THCV

http://www.thctestkits.com/

Here's one the there may be others. It's comparative only (without standards) so you can only compare between the strains you grow. 

To purify/extract is another question. Obviously chromatography will work. Maybe a standard cannabinoid extraction (ice/water hash, iso wash) will do fine as long as you don't mind the other cannabinoids being in there. Don't forget the entourage effect


----------

